# Epson usb printer

## cbrese

I'm having trouble getting my Epson 785EPX usb printer to work.

So far I have installed cups and gimp-print-cup and downgraded cups to 1.1.14-r4.

I think I have usbdevfs installed because I can see the printer with usbview.  I did notice the the printer shows up in red in usbview.

Before I downgraded all the print jobs were getting cancelled but now when I look at the printer in cups admin it says "Unable to open USB port device file /dev/usb/lp0"

I can't think of anything else to try.  Does anyone have any ideas?

----------

## cbrese

I kust noticed that a device file name /dev/lp0 exstis so I tried using that port instead, but now the cups admin is saying the port is busy.

----------

## cbrese

I got it to work.

I forgot to printer in /etc/modules.autoload.

Once I did a modprobe printer it worked.

Now to get my compact flash card reader to work.

----------

## cbrese

Damn, I had it working then I rebooted to see if everything would still work and it dosen't.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

I'm back to having all my print jobs cancelled by cups.

Any ideas?  I'm realy sick of wasting time with this.

----------

## cbrese

I hope this is the end of this thread.

I got my printers working agian.   :Razz: 

The fix was remerging ghostscript.

My theory is that when I was trying to get printing working the first time I emerged gimp-print and then I did a modprobe printer.  It was the modprobe that fixed it, but somehow I think emerging gimp-print broke ghostscript.

----------

